# Collective water fast/anorexiamaxxing thread. Let's lose weight together



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm gonna put myself through a high calorie deficit diet. Only 500 calories a day but I'm supplementing all vitamins, all minerals, and omega 3 DHT along with protein powder

Basically 1 liter of milk or less and enough protein powder to give me a total of 100 grams a day. Probably more than 500 calories. Ofc gonna eat vegetables for extra micronutrients and fiber bc u dont want ur gut microbiome to get nuked or ur digestive tract to become temporarily obsolete like what happens when u water fast for very long

That would be a 2000 deficit for me

2000(calories)x20 (days)=40,000 (calories)

A pound of fat is 3500 calories

40k÷3500= 11.5


11.5 pounds of RAW fat lost in 20 days

I may do it for more or less days depending on whether I reach the look I want


Inb4 bullshit about metabolism damage. Literally no such thing your metabolism cant be damaged lmfao and there isnt a single study proving this. The metabolism slows down or speeds up according to ur diet and activity which is normal adaptation


The point of this thread is that I want fellow kenyancels to join me on this journey and update daily to keep each other motivated


Gonna post face transformation in 30 days AKA Dec 30


----------



## maxmendietta (Nov 29, 2019)

Same bro i just got clen on my hands and will most likely start keto dieting rock hard.


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

maxmendietta said:


> Same bro i just got clen on my hands and will most likely start keto dieting rock hard.


Bro fuck dieting for months on end. Literally just go on a starvation diet for 20 days and you're set. Just get all the micronutrients and protein ur body needs and theres no reason why its unhealthy if ur body is gonna get the energy from fat


----------



## maxmendietta (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Bro fuck dieting for months on end. Literally just go on a starvation diet for 20 days and you're set. Just get all the micronutrients and protein ur body needs and theres no reason why its unhealthy if ur body is gonna get the energy from fat


Yeah bro. fucking fags telling "you gonna fuck up your body" LMAO bitch i lost 20 kgs in 1.5 months with keto and starvation and went 3 psl to 4.5 ez bitch


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

maxmendietta said:


> Yeah bro. fucking fags telling "you gonna fuck up your body" LMAO bitch i lost 20 kgs in 1.5 months with keto and starvation and went 3 psl to 4.5 ez bitch


Lmaoo legit. Congrats btw. If anything ur blood sugar is more stable now and ur insulin sensitivity is better. No such thing as metabolic damage. Stupid retarded bullshit meme fatfucks invented as one more excuse to not lose fat when its 90%+ discipline. Literally every animal in the wild is subject to periods of food shortage and especially for mammals they are very well adapted to inconsistent caloric intake, going periods with no food at all, periods with food and combo of all sometimes. It doesnt fucking matter our bodies arent stupid. We evolved under those conditions and only relatively recently do we engorge on so much food so frequently 


Very low BMI is one of the pillars of aesthetics boyo so make sure u get down to at least 12%. Good luck


----------



## maxmendietta (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Lmaoo legit. Congrats btw. If anything ur blood sugar is more stable now and ur insulin sensitivity is better. No such thing as metabolic damage. Stupid retarded bullshit meme fatfucks invented as one more excuse to not lose fat when its 90%+ discipline. Literally every animal in the wild is subject to periods of food shortage and especially for mammals they are very well adapted to inconsistent caloric intake, going periods with no food at all, periods with food and combo of all sometimes. It doesnt fucking matter our bodies arent stupid. We evolved under those conditions and only relatively recently do we engorge on so much food so frequently
> 
> 
> Very low BMI is one of the pillars of aesthetics boyo so make sure u get down to at least 12%. Good luck


Ty my man. How much you need to loose?


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

maxmendietta said:


> Ty my man. How much you need to loose?


I'm 89 kg ish. About 200 pounds. I think I'm 20% bodyfat but that's really hard to judge. I have slight lovehandles, no semblance of abs whatsoever, slightly soft chest and little fat on upper arms. Legs are leaner but obviously have fat across 

My goal is losing 10 kg. About 23 pounds. I would still be at a decent weight while being super lean

I'm mainly doing this for my face. Millimeters of fat loss can ascend ur face exponentially if u have decent bone and harmony and vice versa, facial bloat destroys ur face


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 29, 2019)

RIP testosterone


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> RIP testosterone


Citation or RIP ur credibility 

I imagine a small dip but nothing too significant


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Citation or RIP ur credibility
> 
> I imagine a small dip but nothing too significant


Would probably just be a temporary drop and normalize when you start eating more calories again. Too lazy to google it again but there's studies saying that calorie restriction reduces testosterone. If you're fine with it, run with it.


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Would probably just be a temporary drop and normalize when you start eating more calories again. Too lazy to google it again but there's studies saying that calorie restriction reduces testosterone. If you're fine with it, run with it.


Slightly lower serum total T literally changes nothing ever. It's not like your bones are gonna suddenly resorp or you'll grow bitch tits. If I had to guess slightly lower sex drive and that's it rlly. So yeah I'm fine with it for 20 days. Also I'm mega dosing micronutrients and taking enough protein and fat which should help


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Slightly lower serum total T literally changes nothing ever. It's not like your bones are gonna suddenly resorp or you'll grow bitch tits. If I had to guess slightly lower sex drive and that's it rlly. So yeah I'm fine with it for 20 days. Also I'm mega dosing micronutrients and taking enough protein and fat which should help


Ur gonna lose a shit ton of muscle regardless unless u use some PEDs


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Slightly lower serum total T literally changes nothing ever. It's not like your bones are gonna suddenly resorp or you'll grow bitch tits. If I had to guess slightly lower sex drive and that's it rlly. So yeah I'm fine with it for 20 days. Also I'm mega dosing micronutrients and taking enough protein and fat which should help


Not slightly, eating that few calories would likely reduce T significantly. And significant T reduction = worse mood, emotional instability etc. It's the psychological sides of low(er) T that worry me more than the physiological ones. I know what low T feels like because I abused AAS in the past and came off cold turkey.


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Ur gonna lose a shit ton of muscle regardless unless u use some PEDs


Fucking COPE. Fat, water weight and glycogen stores give a false impression of size. Natty non lean gymcels always overestimate how much muscle they have and how much muscle they lose on a cut

With lightweight training and high protein I wont lose a lot. Besides I dont give a single shit about size because I have a huge frame and naturally thick joints so idgaf about size


Being lean>>>>>>>>being big


Bewusst said:


> Not slightly, eating that few calories would likely reduce T significantly. And significant T reduction = worse mood, emotional instability etc. It's the psychological sides of low(er) T that worry me more than the physiological ones. I know what low T feels like because I abused AAS in the past and came off cold turkey.


Test makes you arguably more emotional. More aggressive, more competitive, more sexually motivated 

Seems like cope to me. We both dont understand dog shit about steroid biochemistry and exact diet impact on test levels so I wouldnt make wild claims like a high cal deficit lowering it significantly. If it doesnt effect ur life then it's not significant. I am a horny donkey that jerks off in uni stalls between every lesson so I dont care about lower sex drive


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Fucking COPE. Fat, water weight and glycogen stores give a false impression of size. Natty non lean gymcels always overestimate how much muscle they have and how much muscle they lose on a cut
> 
> With lightweight training and high protein I wont lose a lot. Besides I dont give a single shit about size because I have a huge frame and naturally thick joints so idgaf about size
> 
> ...


Why are u in a rush to lose weight fast though? And you won’t lose as much fast as u think u will unless u use roids/sarms


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Why are u in a rush to lose weight fast though? And you won’t lose as much fast as u think u will unless u use roids/sarms


Because I'm literally like 20 kg heavier than the average guy my age (18-19) and I want to twink maxx. I'm 20% bf and that is very suboptimal for facial aesthetics. If u have good zygos they might show at 20% but lower third gets absolutely butchered if ur not very lean. I already have a better jawline than most guys i see that are leaner than me so I feel like if I lose a lot of fat I'm gonna be chiseled as fuck. I already went through a fat loss journey from 30% to 20%. Even though my face is far from lean I made a huge improvement in looks. Just 1 mm of facial fat loss makes a huge difference. Now imagine being chiseled. Very very important for facial aesthetics 



Nah it's all math. I need 2500 calories a day and I'm gonna eat 500. Obviously TDEE will be lowered but your basal metabolic rate doesnt so I dont mind if I had to push the diet for more than 20 days. 500 calories a day should gurantee very significant fat loss. Lol at thinking u needs sarms to gets lean lmfao


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Because I'm literally like 20 kg heavier than the average guy my age (18-19) and I want to twink maxx. I'm 20% bf and that is very suboptimal for facial aesthetics. If u have good zygos they might show at 20% but lower third gets absolutely butchered if ur not very lean. I already have a better jawline than most guys i see that are leaner than me so I feel like if I lose a lot of fat I'm gonna be chiseled as fuck. I already went through a fat loss journey from 30% to 20%. Even though my face is far from lean I made a huge improvement in looks. Just 1 mm of facial fat loss makes a huge difference. Now imagine being chiseled. Very very important for facial aesthetics
> 
> 
> 
> Nah it's all math. I need 2500 calories a day and I'm gonna eat 500. Obviously TDEE will be lowered but your basal metabolic rate doesnt so I dont mind if I had to push the diet for more than 20 days. 500 calories a day should gurantee very significant fat loss. Lol at thinking u needs sarms to gets lean lmfao


I’m at around 17-18% bodyfat myself and trying to get down to 10-12%. All I said was if u want to preserve mass u should use something but considering u don’t care it doesn’t matter.


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> I’m at around 17-18% bodyfat myself and trying to get down to 10-12%. All I said was if u want to preserve mass u should use something but considering u don’t care it doesn’t matter.


Dude losing some muscle mass if u wanna get to 10% is inevitable. But trust me people overblow how much muscle they lose. Water weight and glycogen muscle stores make a big difference. And no I dont give a dhit about size because it's all frame unless u roid. Lol at thinking some fullness in ur arms or chest are gonna make a significant difference. U might look a little more filled out but its way outweighed by having a lean face, better v taper, abs, vasculsrity etc


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Dude losing some muscle mass if u wanna get to 10% is inevitable. But trust me people overblow how much muscle they lose. Water weight and glycogen muscle stores make a big difference. And no I dont give a dhit about size because it's all frame unless u roid. Lol at thinking some fullness in ur arms or chest are gonna make a significant difference. U might look a little more filled out but its way outweighed by having a lean face, better v taper, abs, vasculsrity etc


Yeah losing some muscle is inevitable naturally on a cut. But if u dont care ur good to go. Lean face is more important


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Yeah losing some muscle is inevitable naturally on a cut. But if u dont care ur good to go. Lean face is more important


I already went through this. It doesnt effect total shoulder width just midsection fullness (which does make u look bigger) but it's no big deal and not really attractive anyway 


Yeah for sure


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 29, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> I'm gonna put myself through a high calorie deficit diet. Only 500 calories a day but I'm supplementing all vitamins, all minerals, and omega 3 DHT along with protein powder
> 
> Basically 1 liter of milk or less and enough protein powder to give me a total of 100 grams a day. Probably more than 500 calories. Ofc gonna eat vegetables for extra micronutrients and fiber bc u dont want ur gut microbiome to get nuked or ur digestive tract to become temporarily obsolete like what happens when u water fast for very long
> 
> ...


went from 4k to 2k and lost 30 lbs in 3 weeks but i lift and do cardio sooo yeaah


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 29, 2019)

Pubertycels do not do this


----------



## tincelw (Nov 29, 2019)

gonna join after bulking up. 
Probably 6week bulk followed by 2weeks basically fasting


----------



## Vermilioncore (Nov 29, 2019)

Go Cho


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 29, 2019)

Doing this but for autophagy


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Doing this but for autophagy


Should work with me bc I'm not gonna eat glucose


----------



## Fubarcel (Nov 30, 2019)

A liter of milk is at least 500 calories by itself, and you'll need three scoops at least to hit 100g, that's over 800 calories, not counting the vegetables and stuff
still very legit, 800-1000 is solid.


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

Fubarcel said:


> A liter of milk is at least 500 calories by itself, and you'll need three scoops at least to hit 100g, that's over 800 calories, not counting the vegetables and stuff
> still very legit, 800-1000 is solid.


I walk like 2 miles everyday bc of uni. That's probably 150ish cal loss. But yeah I think that's good enough of a deficit


Fubarcel said:


> A liter of milk is at least 500 calories by itself, and you'll need three scoops at least to hit 100g, that's over 800 calories, not counting the vegetables and stuff
> still very legit, 800-1000 is solid.


Idk I might lower the amount of protein tbh. I might just eat 60 grams


----------



## Fubarcel (Nov 30, 2019)

Two scoops in 500ml is patrician, you get like 20-22g per scoop and around 15 from the milk, that's around 500 calories and almost 60c protein, you could do that.


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

Fubarcel said:


> Two scoops in 500ml is patrician, you get like 20-22g per scoop and around 15 from the milk, that's around 500 calories and almost 60c protein, you could do that.



Legit. I unironically dont give a fuck about muscle so I shouldn't sacrifice calories for those extra 40 grams of protein. I'm not gonna workout so I doubt my body will draw amino acids from my muscle


I'm gonna rely on a fuck ton of broccoli to keep me satiated. Today is the first day. I'm gonna fast for 16 hours and eat broccoli and milk hours before sleep


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 30, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Test makes you arguably more emotional. More aggressive, more competitive, more sexually motivated


I can only speak for myself but IN MY EXPERIENCE it doesn't. More sex drive, yes but way less emotional and aggressive. Much more calm, in control but yet more open and less inhibited. That's my experience.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 30, 2019)

maxmendietta said:


> Same bro i just got clen on my hands and will most likely start keto dieting rock hard.


just get hearth atrophy theory
I've done 1300 kcal diet at 2600 tdee, lost 8 kg in a month tbh ngl but bloatmaxxing is life


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> I can only speak for myself but IN MY EXPERIENCE it doesn't. More sex drive, yes but way less emotional and aggressive. Much more calm, in control but yet more open and less inhibited. That's my experience.


fuck ur experience tbh


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 30, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> fuck ur experience tbh


no need to get offensive tbh


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> no need to get offensive tbh


lmao jk boyo but srs high t makes you less aggressive? That's just objectively false. Anyway I highly doubt this will have such a big impact where it will effect you emotionally. And if it does, I'll put up with it for 30 days


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 30, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> lmao jk boyo but srs high t makes you less aggressive? That's just objectively false. Anyway I highly doubt this will have such a big impact where it will effect you emotionally. And if it does, I'll put up with it for 30 days


Yes, way less aggressive (again, I used to inject high doses of testosterone). I was the most aggressive when I was low t. Just think about this: When are you usually more aggressive and triggered faster, after not having slept for a long time or after a good night's rest? Same with food. More aggressive when eating as much as you like or when fasting and hungry? Sleep deprivation and calorie restriction both reduce testosterone and increase cortisol.


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Yes, way less aggressive (again, I used to inject high doses of testosterone). I was the most aggressive when I was low t. Just think about this: When are you usually more aggressive and triggered faster, after not having slept for a long time or after a good night's rest? Same with food. More aggressive when eating as much as you like or when fasting and hungry? Sleep deprivation and calorie restriction both reduce testosterone and increase cortisol.


I totally agree that this diet might increase cortisol and make you irritable, but that has no relationship with testosterone, nor proves that the lower testosterone is what's causing you to feel this way. You're conflating two things that don't belong and your analogy is bad


I understand this is not perfect, but you're literally transforming your body compeltely in like 30 days. Anyway, this is the point of this diet. Go through a lot of pain and effort, but for a short period of time. I would rather do this than eat at a 500 calorie deficit and having to do it for multiple months


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 30, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> I totally agree that this diet might increase cortisol and make you irritable, but that has no relationship with testosterone, nor proves that the lower testosterone is what's causing you to feel this way. You're conflating two things that don't belong and your analogy is bad
> 
> 
> I understand this is not perfect, but you're literally transforming your body compeltely in like 30 days. Anyway, this is the point of this diet. Go through a lot of pain and effort, but for a short period of time. I would rather do this than eat at a 500 calorie deficit and having to do it for multiple months


I'm not trying at all to convince you not to do your diet or anyth, just talking about how testosterone affects (my) mood and aggression. You're not gonna die so do whatever you want. In the end of the day, everyone is gonna believe what he wants to believe.


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> I'm not trying at all to convince you not to do your diet or anyth, just talking about how testosterone affects (my) mood and aggression. You're not gonna die so do whatever you want. In the end of the day, everyone is gonna believe what he wants to believe.


Honestly getting lean rn is a priority over anything. I just wanna know if I will be lite Chad while chiselled or not. If not, I can finally just stop giving a fuck and letting go of all of this autism and just get a 4/10 gf


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 30, 2019)

opfag


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> opfag


????

Why did i fuck ur mom then


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 30, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> ????
> 
> Why did i fuck ur mom then


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 30, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 178503


----------



## shimada (Nov 30, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> I'm gonna put myself through a high calorie deficit diet. Only 500 calories a day but I'm supplementing all vitamins, all minerals, and omega 3 DHT along with protein powder
> 
> Basically 1 liter of milk or less and enough protein powder to give me a total of 100 grams a day. Probably more than 500 calories. Ofc gonna eat vegetables for extra micronutrients and fiber bc u dont want ur gut microbiome to get nuked or ur digestive tract to become temporarily obsolete like what happens when u water fast for very long
> 
> ...



Lol if you think you're only going to lose fat


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have attempted losing weight a lot of times and with different methods, at the moment im at my goal or there about so ill add what has worked and what hasn't. Basically everything has worked as long as you can fight off cravings and rebound weight. The best way is to forget about dieting and just always have the mindset of eating less, it takes longer but it's more sustainable.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 1, 2019)

You are a chubby boy


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 1, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> You are a chubby boy


😡😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## gaypharoah (Dec 2, 2019)

Pu33 said:


> I have attempted losing weight a lot of times and with different methods, at the moment im at my goal or there about so ill add what has worked and what hasn't. Basically everything has worked as long as you can fight off cravings and rebound weight. The best way is to forget about dieting and just always have the mindset of eating less, it takes longer but it's more sustainable.


Eating less and eating better, this is by far highest iq post in this thread lmao.


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 2, 2019)

gaypharoah said:


> Eating less and eating better, this is by far highest iq post in this thread lmao.


It's a good post but everyone knows this lol. Weightloss isnt complicated, it's just hard as fuck which makes people complicate it


----------



## gaypharoah (Dec 2, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> It's a good post but everyone knows this lol. Weightloss isnt complicated, it's just hard as fuck which makes people complicate it


It's only hard if you do shit like this. Jfl imagine fucking up your biochemistry and growth, all whilst losing less weight than you could just because you decided it was easier to starve yourself than to follow a regular caloric deficit diet or just watch what the fuck you're eating.


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 2, 2019)

gaypharoah said:


> It's only hard if you do shit like this. Jfl imagine fucking up your biochemistry and growth, all whilst losing less weight than you could just because you decided it was easier to starve yourself than to follow a regular caloric deficit diet or just watch what the fuck you're eating.


LMAOO. This doesn't fuck up your biochemistry nor stunt your growth (I'm done growing). If anything, long term calorie deficits are more likely to stunt your growth (I personally dont think either can stunt your growth unless you do it when you're like 14). It's LITERALLY the same exact process, just done faster. AKA depletes you from adipose tissue faster. How the FUCK is this supposed to be somehow more dangerous? Also, not only am I done growing, but even if not, 30 days is not gonna do shit. If I have a little bit of jaw development left, I highly doubt the couple of millimeters I will develop over YEARS, I'm gonna somehow lose out on just because of a month of me getting my energy endogenously. Cell proliferation doesnt stop when you stop eating, not to mention I'm supplementing protein and minerals and vitamins. Shit post.


----------



## john_cope (Dec 3, 2019)

good thread
crash diet idea.
meal 1 = protein shake
meal 2 = vegetables
meal 3 = soup broth


----------



## polio (Dec 3, 2019)

I try to lose some weight .

I do OMAD today, I will eat my only meal tonight (lot of vegetables, a sweet potato, with eggs)

I did today 2 hours biking with some uphill parts, and 30 minutes in a sauna at my gym

I will probably go for a walk of 60 minutes later to burn even more calories

The key is to eat your meal very slowly to feel full, I have antipsychotic that increase my appetite but with this routine I can lose weight


----------



## incubus (Dec 5, 2019)

ping me when dec30 comes


----------



## thatguyoverthere (Jan 12, 2020)

So...


----------



## siliconvalleycel (Jan 13, 2020)

Hijacking necroed thread, but I've had quite a positive experience with fasting and the most important aspect is:
*NO FOOD *_is vastly superior to_* LITTLE FOOD.*

Most people see fasting as caloricrestrictionmaxx, as in: _"Fasting for one day and eating normally the other 6 will give you the same results as spreading the deficit equally around the days"_
This is 100% *wrong *and I say that as someone who ardently preached *Calories in - Calories out*.
Turns out *Calories out *is heavily influenced by *Calories in* so even though the math checks out it doesn't give you an actionable plan by itself. It's like saying _"to win a football match, just score more points than the other team,"_ it's both true and worthless - even worse, if you count on the other team to stay still, your strategy will fail no matter what.
Roughly speaking, metabolic slowdown is a thing with caloric restriction (diet+exercise) [ref], but not with caloric abstinence (fasting) [ref].

A little bit more of explanation under the spoiler tag:


Spoiler



Eating a little will keep your insulin just high enough to lock up your fat stores, while the body sees no alternative other than reduce your metabolism to not break thermodynamic law (that's also why simple caloric deficit doesn't work). Combine this with the HGH spike you only get when fasting and the autophagy response of sweeping out your shit cells and NO FOOD comes out a clear winner.
500Cal a day deficit faggots gtfo, go find the /fat/ thread made just for you and your shit that never works.
Watch this vid if you want a longer explanation.





In my experience, the only time in which I've seen weight loss that correlated exactly with the energy deficit was while *fasting*, and I tried all the memes out there, always keeping high protein (Keto, IF, 8-meal-a-day...): Always the same, worked for a while... then grinded to a halt even accounting for the adjustments due to the (little) weight lost.

With fasting I was losing 1lb (400g) _a day _*every *_fasting day_ *after *the initial water weight drop (about 2 days in), so about 3500 Cals which matched closely my (calculated) TDEE; this rate was maintained for about 22lbs (10kgs) in a little over a month or so.
I was only fasting on weekdays and eating ad lib on weekends, zero hunger after day 2-3 and lots of energy.
I've been running 72s and 48s now because I'm experimenting with higher volume lifting (I lifted *normally *while fasting when I was over 14% bf, with no problems whatsoever, but I do have a desk job).

*6'1 (185cm) 220lb (100kg, 20%+ bf) ->193lb (88kg, 14% bf) *for reference, and I'll run this for as long as it takes to get single digits bodyfat

*TL; DR: *Just water fast, don't "_eat 500 Cals a day_" bs that shit will make you miserable and give subpar results.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 28, 2020)

siliconvalleycel said:


> Hijacking necroed thread, but I've had quite a positive experience with fasting and the most important aspect is:
> *NO FOOD *_is vastly superior to_* LITTLE FOOD.*
> 
> Most people see fasting as caloricrestrictionmaxx, as in: _"Fasting for one day and eating normally the other 6 will give you the same results as spreading the deficit equally around the days"_
> ...



HIGH IQ THREAD


----------



## zq336 (Feb 28, 2020)

ugly nebula said:


> I'm gonna put myself through a high calorie deficit diet. Only 500 calories a day but I'm supplementing all vitamins, all minerals, and omega 3 DHT along with protein powder
> 
> Basically 1 liter of milk or less and enough protein powder to give me a total of 100 grams a day. Probably more than 500 calories. Ofc gonna eat vegetables for extra micronutrients and fiber bc u dont want ur gut microbiome to get nuked or ur digestive tract to become temporarily obsolete like what happens when u water fast for very long
> 
> ...



This sounds like PSMF. Look it up to do it the right way, and you won't lose any strenght.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 28, 2020)

siliconvalleycel said:


> Hijacking necroed thread, but I've had quite a positive experience with fasting and the most important aspect is:
> *NO FOOD *_is vastly superior to_* LITTLE FOOD.*
> 
> Most people see fasting as caloricrestrictionmaxx, as in: _"Fasting for one day and eating normally the other 6 will give you the same results as spreading the deficit equally around the days"_
> ...



Good post greycel


----------

